# My Heart is breaking....



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm new and just looking for some support.My precious Kula passed away on the 9th at 13 years old. I feel alot of guilt and pain for not being with her as I found her in the dog house.She was on eye meds and glucosamine and just started aspirin 1.5 days before she passed.I thought maybe it was due to the aspirin and I blamed myself but our Vet said no, he thought it was either a heart attack or multi organ failure.Anyways my heart is breaking and I cry everyday for her as the love I have for her can't be put into words.Thanks for reading!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Kula. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I know how you feel. We all wish we could do something to save our pups when they are sick and feel guilty when we can't. It is not your fault. I'm sure the aspirin had nothing to do with it. The fact that she was 13 shows how well you took care of her and i'm sure she loved you very much. Remember the day she passed away was only one day of her life out of 13 years of you loving her. Please don't feel guilty about what happened on that one day. You didn't know she was going to die or I know you would have done anything to be with her and I'm sure she knows that too. I'm so very sorry. RIP Kula. I would love to see pictures of her sometime.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry that she has passed, in the coming days, you will remember the good times, and the love she and you had, it is tough losing them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kula*

I am so very, very, sorry to read about your Kula, but she is at peace now at the Rainbow Bridge and I know my beloved dogs, Smooch and Snobear, are showing her around.

Do not feel guilty-Kula knows how much you loved her!!


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for all the kind comments.I know it'll take some time and I will add some pics of her soon when I get a break from my toddler. You all are so very nice and I appreciate all the nice words


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kula*

We love pictures. We all feel your pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Kula. It is so hard to loose them. Many people experience guilt, it is just one of the very ugly facets of grieving for them. Look forward to pix of your precious Kula, when you are able. Sending healing thoughts at this painful time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know how bad it hurts when we lose our beloved dogs--i lost my first one back in '67 and have lost many, many since and am crushed each and every time.

You never stop missing them, but in time you will talk and think of them with laughs and great memories rather than tears. I know that for fact. Bess your sweet girl.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Kula. RIP girl....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Pain, emptiness, loneliness, sadness, guilt, love those emotions will take their turns in days to come, as it is not easy to accept the things even thou we cannot change them. The most comfort to me was given on this forum as you are among those who know the feelings and love you can not put into the words you just have to live thru them. I am sorry you lost your girl.
Rest in peace sweet Kula


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. I know the guilt feeling, after losing my 11 year old in April I felt terrible guilt that I didn't do enough for her. Give yourself time to grieve. The pain does ease over time.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...

Sending you strength in the days, weeks, months, and probably years to come. 

We all have a tendency to blame ourselves. But it's not your fault. You gave her the best life you could. It was just her time, and as I see it, God had decided to take back one of his angels.

Stay strong, but let yourself grieve.

Rest in Peace Kula


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your girl. many of us have been there. Godspeed to dear Kula.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing with us, Kula's Mommy, about the recent loss of your beloved Golden-Girl Kula! I am sorry for the pain of loss you are experiencing! May the days get easier for you as you reflect on the love and fond memories you had of her!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Kula - so many of us have been through what you are now facing, so we know what you are feeling.

I hope in time that your happier memories of the time you spent together with Kula will bring a smile to your face.

Run free at the bridge and sleep softly Kula


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just added some pics of Kula to my album and I will add some more when I get some time


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks again for all the kind words, I try to come on here as often as I can and I appreciate all of you...I miss her so very much my sweet baby girl Kula and I hope she's having fun with all of your Goldens at the bridge


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Know that Kula is sending you love right now, and will be close. Thoughts and peace to you. Run free and rest well, sweet Kula!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you so much for doing the beautiful Rainbow Bridge picture of Kula!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

RIP sweet Kula. Our first dog also passed outside without her family and that was also on August 13th, 1999. She was just 10 years old and most likely it was a heart attack. I still to this day think I could have done something. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

We all question whether we did enough or could have done something different. It's natural. Be thankful you got 13 good years with lot's of good memories.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thirteen is a pretty respectable age for any Golden. You gave her a great home, a lifetime of love, and have wonderful memories.

I know this sounds somewhat empty now, but you will feel loving memories soon and will realize how much better of a human you are because of one great Golden in your life.

I am still missing my Rosie (three weeks now), and I will continue to love her and miss her.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Kula's mommy, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my 13 year old Sammy one year ago. My husband and I were crushed. I still get tearful at times. I am glad you found the forum like I did at the time of Sammy's passing. The forum is a great place for support. RIP Kula. Have fun running at the bridge with Sam and all our other goldens. I look forward to seeing more pictures of your sweet girl.

Diane


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, what a beautiful rainbow pic of Kula you did Sharlin......THANK-YOU SO VERY MUCH! and I'm still finding VERY hard to even talk about her without crying.Thanks again for all the support here and I will be adding more pics as soon as I can


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Sam's mom -thanks for sharing about Sam and I'm so sorry for your loss too....Yes I still feel so guilty and the pain is tremendous but I hope their having fun together.


----------

